# Gurnee trustees debate residential sprinkler requirement



## mark handler (Apr 9, 2012)

Gurnee trustees debate residential sprinkler requirement

By Andrea L. Brown Special to the Tribune Today at 2:31 p.m.

http://triblocal.com/gurnee/2012/04/09/gurnee-trustees-debate-residential-sprinkler-requirement/

With the deadline to update its building code looming, Gurnee officials are scheduled to vote April 16 on whether to require residential sprinklers in new home construction.

The village has until April 18 to update its building code or risk higher insurance rates for residents with home policies. The village currently requires sprinklers in residential developments with only one driveway.

Last year, the Insurance Services Office–which insurance companies use to establish homeowner insurance rates–deemed the existing code from 2003 outdated and gave the village a year to upgrade. Village officials have said they are considering updating to the latest version of the International Building Codes, which calls for residential sprinklers in all new construction.

Meeting that requirement could add 1 percent to 1.5 percent to the cost of a new home construction, David Ziegler, director of community development and assistant village manager, told trustees at last week’s board meeting. But not mandating sprinklers might cause the village to lose points on its rating from the Insurance Services Office, Ziegler said.

Still, Trustees Kirk Morris, Hank Schwarz and Stephen Park said they had concerns.

Morris said he was concerned about the sprinkler malfunctioning and going off when there is no fire. He used the example of a child throwing a ball and damaging a sprinkler head.

“That water runs and runs and causes a lot of damage,” Morris said. “I don’t think that’s a good idea.”

Schwarz said he would support the provision if residents had access to a separate value to control just the sprinklers.

“Kids are going to be kids. They’re going to touch stuff,” said Schwarz.

Fire Marshall Tom Keefe said residents typically would not have access to a separate valve to shut off water once sprinklers are activated. The main water valve would have to be closed to stop the water.

Trustee Park said he objected to the sprinkler requirement because of the additional construction costs.

Keefe said that sprinklers have effectively saved lives. A video presentation during the meeting showed a sprinkler extinguishing a fire in less than a minute with minimal damage compared to a serious blaze that took nearly 20 minutes for firefighters to bring under control.

“It’s designed to get people out of the house,” said Keefe.

Mayor Kristina Kovarik said she would not advocate creating a situation in which insurance ratings might take a hit. She said because Gurnee has few pieces of land left for residential development, adopting a policy to require residential sprinklers will have less impact.

Ziegler recommended that the village adopt another provision in the code that requires the village designate buffer areas for the prevention and containment of wildfires. Even though that part of the code is more relevant to areas in California, the village will receive beneficial credit in its insurance rating if it adopts the policy, he said.


----------

